
New TSA software to end naked scanner images - AndrewWarner
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/money_co/2011/07/new-tsa-software-ends-naked-scanner-images.html
======
pedalpete
Seems like such a simple solution to alleviate the privacy concerns that I'm
surprised this wasn't discovered during the initial planning of installing the
scanners.

~~~
ori_b
Seems like a rather difficult problem, since now you need to do image
recognition to figure out if there's "stuff" on the person. Without this
feature, you can just pass the image directly through to the reviewer.

Good quality image recognition isn't trivial. I can see why it took a while to
happen.

